
Indispensable JavaScript library inspired by lodash - dezmou
https://github.com/dezmou/modez
======
Hackbraten
Is the `AddthirtyNine` function compatible with React?

~~~
dezmou
I think I will do a modez-react special library

------
dezmou
give me your idees of insispensable lodash-like functions

